# Texas show schedule?



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Seems like the show dates are never updated on the AGS or ADGA sites up until the last minute and the only way to know what shows are coming up is to hear about it through the grapevine....

So, anybody out there know when/where the Spring shows in Texas are coming up? Also, might be nice if we could put together a list like this for each state.


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

There is the Rio Grande Valley Livestock Show March 12th thru March 21st held in Mercedes, Texas. This a good size show, not like San Antonio or Houston but growing. I don't know if the Open Boer Goat Show is certified or not. Check it out at www.rgvlivestockshow.org


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Oops! Forgot to mention, I am looking for open dairy goat shows. I checked with the Rio Grande one, but it looks like it may only be meat goats? Not sure, yet, though as I am waiting for a reply back to my email to the show organizers.

Thanks!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are a couple:

March 4 2010
(TX)Houston Lvstk Show, 8334 Fannin St, Houston. Judges:Melinda Butler & Anna Thompson-Hajdik. Contact:Allyson Tjoelker, 8334 Fannin St, Houston, TX, 77225-0070. (832-667-1000) [email protected] (Jr Doe/Sr Doe/Youth)

May 29, 2010
Washington County Fairgrounds, Brenham Texas. 
http://www.sctexgoatclub.org/may_show.htm


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

If you are in northern Texas there is an open show in Little Rock, AR in may.


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Here's some info I've found:

http://www.lostvalleynigerians.com/Cibo ... assic.html - April

http://www.sctexgoatclub.org/may_show.htm - May

The Lone Star Goat Club has some shows in 2010 starting with the Spring Fling: http://www.freewebs.com/lonestargoatclu ... events.htm

Also, the Central Texas Dairy Goat Association usually has a couple shows... I think a doe show in June and their Big Buck Bonanza, but I don't know what the dates for 2010 are. I've just read about it in the past.

You might try the http://hndga.org/ . They have members in TX, LA, OK, etc. But I can't find info on the 2010 show.

I wish I could go to those shows and get to see some of my favorite herds up close. :wink:


----------

